# Karl Anderson a serial cheater and alcoholic according to wife



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

According to Karl's hot Asian wife he unknowingly butt dialed her at 3AM and she heard women in the background. She said she knows what's going on and is just pleading with her husband to get some help. 



> Husband’s phone accidentally called me at 3 am and woke me up and I heard a lot of commotion in the background and girls laughing. He doesn’t want to tell me the truth of what happened. Who saw him and what did he do in Jacksonville till 3 am?
> 
> Of course I know what he really did! The real matter is that he has a drinking problem that he won’t admit and refuses to get real help. Maybe you all can help! Alcoholism really tears families apart and sometimes you gotta go extreme like this to save someone











Karl Anderson's Wife Puts Him On Blast After Catching Him With Other Women


There is some major drama going on in the Anderson household. Karl Anderson's wife called him out in a big way on social media once again. This time she




www.ringsidenews.com





Karl Anderson is doing his best to bring back those old school vibes. Should we condemn him or congratulate him for his efforts to bring back old school vibes


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Let's just go ahead and cancel him for his personal life.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Holy shit, if it's so bad just leave him instead of waving your dirty laundry through the internet for everyone to smell. Have some dignity, woman.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> According to Karl's hot Asian wife he unknowingly butt dialed her at 3AM and she heard women in the background. She said she knows what's going on and is just pleading with her husband to get some help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Well, we just saw Paul Pierce get fired from ESPN for cheating on his wife with strippers on Instagram live while smoking weed, so if he gets in trouble for this, it wouldn't surprise me.

Edit: I just remembered he worked for Impact and not AEW. He'll be fine.*


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The wife needs to actually do something instead of telling everyone on the internet of their private business. I was surprised recently when I read that Karl and his wife were still together after the last drama of her suspecting that he is a cheater. DO SOMETHING if he isn't loyal or has some other issue.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Southerner said:


> The wife needs to actually do something instead of telling everyone on the internet of their private business. I was surprised recently when I read that Karl and his wife were still together after the last drama of her suspecting that he is a cheater. DO SOMETHING if he isn't loyal or has some other issue.


*She's most definitely financially dependent on him. I'm not sure if he has a prenup or not, but she probably thinks she's screwed if she leaves him.*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The same thing happened last year and she drug him through the mud online, posting pics of him sleeping while she wrote cheater all over his face. Then she forgave him. Here we are again apparently.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL butt dialing 
What kind of phone does he have?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

At least Karl has better game then Bill Gates. He can actually attract women to cheat on his wife with, unlike Bill Gates. lol

I'm guessing Karl is a lot like Batista, or most guys actually. He never thought he'd be in position to get the sex he's getting now, which is why he's cheating so frequently on his wife. 

I'll never understand why men are so afraid of telling women they're dealing with that they want to have sex with other women. It makes relationships that much easier because then you don't have to cheat. Karl wouldn't have his wife going on a twitter tirade or drawing "cheater" and "asshole" on his face if that were the case.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> According to Karl's hot Asian wife he unknowingly butt dialed her at 3AM and she heard women in the background. She said she knows what's going on and is just pleading with her husband to get some help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the dude couldnt cut a promo without mentioning his hot asian wife... who is coincidentally no where near as hot as most the chicks in the WWE! karl anderson sucks!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wait until they hear about Flair.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

He´s with Impact. Nothing will come out of it in regards to termination of contract or other punishment..
And nothing should, as long as it doesn´t affect his work. What he does in his spare time is his own decision if it´s not illegal.. He might be a piece of trash, but that´s his own affair (no pun)


stew mack said:


> the dude couldnt cut a promo without mentioning his hot asian wife... who is coincidentally no where near as hot as most the chicks in the WWE! karl anderson sucks!


That he does, but it´s not illegal to suck at wrestling or promos -And he doesn´t suck as much as Gallows.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Wait until they hear about Flair.


*Even the kids know and they don't care, lol. He's just a crazy old man to them.*


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

yeahright2 said:


> He´s with Impact. Nothing will come out of it in regards to termination of contract or other punishment..
> And nothing should, as long as it doesn´t affect his work. What he does in his spare time is his own decision if it´s not illegal.. He might be a piece of trash, but that´s his own affair (no pun)
> 
> That he does, but it´s not illegal to suck at wrestling or promos -And he doesn´t suck as much as Gallows.



dude ive never seen someone worse than those 2. I hate them 2, Riho, Del Rio, and Young Bucks the most


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

its a work it was a work last year as well which they both admitted........its to promote his & gallows ppv talk n shop a mania


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> its a work it was a work last year as well which they both admitted........its to promote his & gallows ppv talk n shop a mania


I think working an Instagram cheating angle may be worse than actually cheating.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Looks like her Twitter account is gone. Drama city.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Quick! Call ten of your internet friends so you can all get angry at someone else's life!


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

If everything my ex ever said about me was true, I would have horns, a spined tail, and my dick would have fallen off by now because of all the diseased women that I supposedly slept with. It was always, "Oh I suppose you can't come with me because you're waiting on one of your disgusting Whores to come over as soon as I leave!" Well, it's been a long time and I'm still waiting on these mystery whores to come over but I guess they must not know where I live... They'd be way more fun than driving 4 hours on my day off to go to the "Good" JC Penney.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Jnewt said:


> If everything my ex ever said about me was true, I would have horns, a spined tail, and my dick would have fallen off by now because of all the diseased women that I supposedly slept with. It was always, "Oh I suppose you can't come with me because you're waiting on one of your disgusting Whores to come over as soon as I leave!" Well, it's been a long time and I'm still waiting on these mystery whores to come over but I guess they must not know where I live... They'd be way for fun than driving 4 hours on my day off to go to the "Good" JC Penney.


So how do you cope with all those issues? 🤣


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

SolarPowerBat said:


> So how do you cope with all those issues? 🤣


I guess my magical powers of being the world's biggest asshole help lol


----------



## MWI87 (Mar 4, 2021)

Is cheating all of a sudden acceptable?


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Jnewt said:


> I guess my magical powers of being the world's biggest asshole help lol


🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

MWI87 said:


> Is cheating all of a sudden acceptable?


about as much so as claiming things on the internet


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MWI87 said:


> Is cheating all of a sudden acceptable?


no ones saying that. but its not any of our business and he shouldnt be canceled because his wife is also toxic exposing him online. that does not benefit a single person in clueing herself doing so. we should no even have a thread based off some bullshit he did with his family. cheating should not mean someones wrestling career is over.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

He is a player but his wife wont leave him they are very attracted to each other. She's called him out for cheating before.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Cheating on his wife is scummy but that's his personal business.

Him being an alcoholic is an issue, though. His work hasn't been good since he left NJPW and maybe this is why.

I think AEW is ignoring some drinking problems with Jericho, too.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

famicommander said:


> Cheating on his wife is scummy but that's his personal business.
> 
> Him being an alcoholic is an issue, though. His work hasn't been good since he left NJPW and maybe this is why.
> 
> I think AEW is ignoring some drinking problems with Jericho, too.


be a pretty shitty band if someone didn't have one form of a drinking problem? lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

famicommander said:


> Cheating on his wife is scummy but that's his personal business.
> 
> Him being an alcoholic is an issue, though. His work hasn't been good since he left NJPW and maybe this is why.
> 
> I think AEW is ignoring some drinking problems with Jericho, too.



there is absolutely zero evidence that chris does not drink anymore than your average person that has a little fun. that is no a drinking problem. i would not be spreading words around like that when you dot know what you're talking about.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> there is absolutely zero evidence that chris does not drink anymore than your average person that has a little fun. that is no a drinking problem. i would not be spreading words around like that when you dot know what you're talking about.


Chris has aged ten years in the last 3 and is beginning to have the look of a bloated drunk.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> its a work it was a work last year as well which they both admitted........its to promote his & gallows ppv talk n shop a mania


WHAT? For real?


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

As long as he's not abusing her I really don't care...if this is true just leave him


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

famicommander said:


> Cheating on his wife is scummy but that's his personal business.
> 
> Him being an alcoholic is an issue, though. His work hasn't been good since he left NJPW and maybe this is why.
> 
> *I think AEW is ignoring some drinking problems with Jericho, too.*


Ya think?!









But seriously.. I hear Jerichos favorite alcohol is Vodka.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

How does a guy who’s eyes are millimetres apart get so many women?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Holy shit, if it's so bad just leave him instead of waving your dirty laundry through the internet for everyone to smell. Have some dignity, woman.


I think it's that situation of "staying for the kids". I recall the wife mentioning that before in the past.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Who gives a shit? This isn’t worthy of a thread


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

adamclark52 said:


> How does a guy who’s eyes are millimetres apart get so many women?


he is handsome, has a great body, abs and he has that sothern sort of charm and swagger. Its bad boy appeal


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I feel like I'm having deja vu.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

adamclark52 said:


> How does a guy who’s eyes are millimetres apart get so many women?


Looks aren't everything.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Well nothing will come of this. Not that what he's doing is acceptable. He's an asshole for cheating and he needs to fix that alcohol problem but it's not gonna affect his wrestling career in the slightest.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Easy answer. Divorce Anderson if he really is doing all of this cheating and have a deep addiction.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Karl Anderson is a piece of shit, more at 11.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Family issues should remain private, the social media aspect to this is stupid. It is none of our business, at all.

Assuming her accusations are true, or false is complete nonsense since none of us know anything about their story. You or I were not there. But we heard a blurb? In other words stay the heck out of other peoples business.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Karl Anderson is a piece of shit, more at 11.


So you know him?


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I am no saint, but I don’t have time for wrestlers (or anyone) with disreputable morals. If this is true, not a fan.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

DaveRA said:


> I am no saint, but I don’t have time for wrestlers (or anyone) with disreputable morals. If this is true, not a fan.


Wait, what? I mean the "boys" who have morals and commit to marriage, are few and far between. Very few of your heroes were polygamous.

You have over a thousand posts and just now figure out most of your heroes were not perfect?


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

GL said:


> Wait, what? I mean the "boys" who have morals and commit to marriage, are few and far between. Very few of your heroes were polygamous.


It’s sad really and not restricted to wrestling.
I don’t have many heroes. Not even looking for perfection, just some decency.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Looks aren't everything.


They literally aren't much of anything when you're rich and successful (as a man). Nor am I surprised Karl has done this, men will exercise their options, high value men especially.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Agreed.

But we were invested in wrestling because of their story. I try not to judge my heroes on a personal level because I have not walked in their shoes.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

she will not file for divorce, she always known he was a womanizer















\\



and despite if he's a cheater, he's a good father and she is crazy about him. 

people saying he doesn't have good enough looks to be pulling all these women, stop kidding yourself he is a lot better looking than the average, mainstream society guy. Most guys don't even lift weights.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I know people are saying she shouldn't expose him online, but honestly all cheaters deserve to be named and shamed, fuck em.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

DaveRA said:


> I am no saint, but I don’t have time for wrestlers (or anyone) with disreputable morals. If this is true, not a fan.


Dude has been known to be fucking around and drinking for more than a couple years at this point. But what do you mean when you say disreputable morals. 

Disreputable according to who? Moral according to what? Take those terms too seriously and you might end up in a bad episode of "Keeping Up Appearances"


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I know people are saying she shouldn't expose him online, but honestly all cheaters deserve to be named and shamed, fuck em.


If only she'd name him, shame him, and move on. If that were the case fair enough good on her, but she just keeps hanging on after years of this. Take a stand or find some way to get over it and deal with it. This isn't something that she just found out yesterday and is some massive surprise.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

adamclark52 said:


> How does a guy who’s eyes are millimetres apart get so many women?


In the present wrestling scene of too many good boys, female fans still want real men.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Dude has been known to be fucking around and drinking for more than a couple years at this point. But what do you mean when you say disreputable morals.
> 
> Disreputable according to who? Moral according to what? Take those terms too seriously and you might end up in a bad episode of "Keeping Up Appearances"





BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Dude has been known to be fucking around and drinking for more than a couple years at this point. But what do you mean when you say disreputable morals.
> 
> Disreputable according to who? Moral according to what? Take those terms too seriously and you might end up in a bad episode of "Keeping Up Appearances"


cheating on your wife


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

DaveRA said:


> It’s sad really and not restricted to wrestling.
> I don’t have many heroes. Not even looking for perfection, just some decency.


I live in decency, I expect my heroes to live a life I cannot have. That is why Flair was so popular. Cause he was living a fantasy World that sounded awesome as a man but one most of us could never do just on the basis that whoring is too much work.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> I live in decency, I expect my heroes to live a life I cannot have. That is why Flair was so popular. Cause he was living a fantasy World that sounded awesome as a man but one most of us could never do just on the basis that whoring is too much work.


The playboy lifestyle is fine (if that’s what suits you), just not when you are married.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

DaveRA said:


> The playboy lifestyle is fine, just not when you are married.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


>


I don’t know if you agree or disagree ... haha. I’m old.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

DaveRA said:


> I don’t know if you agree or disagree ... haha. I’m old.


I disagree generally with you on some of your concepts around morality. Not saying you're bad anything, I just disagree on some things and rather than turn this into a screed I'll leave it there.

How old are you?


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> I disagree generally with you on some of your concepts around morality. Not saying you're bad anything, I just disagree on some things and rather than turn this into a screed I'll leave it there.
> 
> How old are you?


old Enough to experience the birth of hulkamania


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

DaveRA said:


> old Enough to experience the birth of hulkamania


Lol you talk about it like you personally saw Hulk Hogan lead a charge during the Crimean War or something. 

Don't worry brother you ain't that old, everything is gonna be good. No worries


----------



## King Kong Brody (Jan 21, 2018)

Outlaw91 said:


> LOL butt dialing
> What kind of phone does he have?


Yeah. I didn't think that was even possible with the touchscreen phones. With that paycut from WWE to Impact he must have had to downgrade to one of those old Nokias, a trusty phone but easy to pocket dial with



MWI87 said:


> Is cheating all of a sudden acceptable?


If you're not the one cheating, the one getting cheated on, or a reasonably close friend/relative of the parties, is it really your problem? He can do what he likes, she's free to leave him, or not, I won't lose any sleep over it



Krin said:


> she will not file for divorce, she always known he was a womanizer
> 
> View attachment 101749
> View attachment 101750
> ...


Fuck it, I might just become a fan of this guy, I always thought he was vanilla, but nice to see a wrestler out there living the chad life and not staying home playing video games in 2k21.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

adamclark52 said:


> How does a guy who’s eyes are millimetres apart get so many women?


He looks like a retarded puppy. Girls like that.


----------



## IpostHIGH (Feb 5, 2017)

"Serial cheater"

Is that how we call being a man these days?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Who gives a shit if the guy like to fuck other women than his wife ?

When you watch a movie you don't give a fuck if the lead actor is cheating on his wife.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Lol you talk about it like you personally saw Hulk Hogan lead a charge during the Crimean War or something.
> 
> Don't worry brother you ain't that old, everything is gonna be good. No worries


If you ask Hulk, he was probably scheduled to lead the invasion on D-Day but had other things to do that day


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Holy shit I hate social media. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## berwexin (Aug 16, 2021)

You don't even know what to believe these days


----------

